# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  جوائز أوسكار عام 2010

## MiSteR LoNeLy

[frame="7 98"] 
الجوائز كما كما يأتي .......  : : 


 _Gro&szlig;ansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: كاثرين بيغلو مخرجة فيلم "خزانة الألم" في حفل الأوسكار_

*حصد فيلم "خزانة الألم" الذي يدور حول حرب العراق ست جوائز أوسكار، من بينها أفضل فيلم وأفضل إخراج. موقعنا يأخذكم في جولة بالصور مع الفائزين بجوائز أوسكار عام 2010.*





_Bildunterschrift: مخرجة الفيلم تتسلم الأوسكار_ 
هيمن فيلم "خزانة الألم" حول الحرب في العراق على الحفل الثاني والثمانين لتوزيع جوائز الأوسكار حاصداً خمس جوائز، بينها جائزتا "أفضل فيلم" و"أفضل إخراج" خلال ليلة تاريخية في هوليوود. وأطاح الفيلم المشوق حول يوميات وحدة لنزع الألغام في الجيش الأميركي بالعراق بالأفلام المنافسة. 



_Bildunterschrift:_ 
وقد أصبحت مخرجة فيلم "خزانة الألم" كاثرين بيغلو  أول امرأة تفوز بأوسكار "أفضل إخراج". وقالت المخرجة وهي المرأة الرابعة التي ترشح للفوز بهذا الجائزة العريقة: "هذه فعلاً محطة لا تتكرر في حياة شخص. إنها أهم لحظة في حياتي. أود أن اهدي هذه الجائزة إلى النساء والرجال العاملين في الجيش الذين يخاطرون بحياتهم يوميا في العراق وأفغانستان". 

[line]-[/line] 

_Bildunterschrift: مشهد من فيلم "أفاتار"_ 
واستطاع فيلم بيغلو ذو الميزانية المتواضعة التغلب على الفيلم الملحمة "أفاتار" الذي بلغت كلفته نصف مليار دولار وأخرجه زوجها السابق جيمس كامرون. واكتفى فيلم "أفاتار" بثلاث جوائز أوسكار عن "أفضل مؤثرات بصرية" و"أفضل إخراج فني" و"أفضل تصوير سينمائي". وكان "أفاتار" مرشحاً لتسع جوائز، وهو قد حطم الرقم القياسي في الإيرادات العالمية بحصده أكثر من ملياري دولار. 

[line]-[/line] 

_Bildunterschrift:_ 
وكما كان متوقعا فقد ذهبت جائزة "أفضل ممثل" إلى جيف بريدجز Jeff Bridges عن دوره في فيلم "القلب المجنون" الذي يجسد فيه شخصية مغني سكير، وذلك بعد أن ترشح لهذه الجائزة المرموقة أربع مرات من قبل.  

[line]-[/line] 

_Bildunterschrift:_ 
 أما ساندرا بولوك فقد حققت سابقة في تاريخ هوليوود، إذ تم اختيارها "أفضل ممثلة" عن دورها في فيلم "الجانب المظلم"، وذلك بعد 24 ساعة فحسب على تنصيبها أسوأ ممثلة في حفل أقيم مساء السبت. وقالت الممثلة بعد تسلمها الجائزة "هل فعلا استحققت الجائزة، أم أنكم سئمتم رؤيتي؟" ويستند دور بولوك في فيلم "الجانب المظلم" على قصة لامرأة حقيقية رعت طفلاً مشرداً أسود يدعى وساعدته على أن يدخل عالم كرة القدم الأميركية. 

[line]-[/line] 









_Bildunterschrift:_ 
وكما توقع كثيرون كانت جائزة "أفضل ممثل مساعد" من نصيب الممثل النمساوي كريستوف فالتس لدوره كضابط نازي سادي في فيلم "انغلوريوس باستردز" أو "الأوغاد المنحطون". وتسلم فالتس جائزته من الممثلة الاسبانية بينيلوبي كروث، فقال: "أوسكار وبينيلوبي هذه جائزة كبرى". كما توجه فالتس بالشكر إلى المخرج كوينتين تارانتينو، فلولاه – حسب قول فالتس – ما كان قد وقف الآن على خشبة المسرح لاستلام الجائزة. 

[line]-[/line] 

_Bildunterschrift:_ 
وفازت الممثلة مونيك بأوسكار "أفضل ممثلة" مساعدة عن دورها في فيلم "بريشوس". وفوز مونيك يجعلها خامس ممثلة سوداء تفوز بجائزة أوسكار.  

[line]-[/line] 

_Bildunterschrift: فريق العمل في فيلم "سر العيون"_ 
أما جائزة "أفضل فيلم أجنبي" فقد حصدها الفيلم الأرجنتيني "سر العيون" متغلبا على فيلم "الشريط الأبيض" من ألمانيا و"عجمي" من إسرائيل و"حليب الحزن" من بيرو. وهذا ثاني فيلم أرجنتيني يفوز بالأوسكار.



[/frame]

----------


## المتميزة

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------

